# Parkview Publishing to refer visitors to IBS Bulletin Board at IBS Self Help Group



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

IBS Self Help Group continues to grow IBS Bulletin Board by adding Parkview Publishing's IBS and Fibromyalgia Bulletin BoardParkview Publishing to refer visitors to IBS Bulletin Board at IBS Self Help GroupTORONTO, Ontario, Aug 10 - The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help Group. ( www.ibsgroup.org ), with the premier internet self help health site about Irritable Bowel Syndrome, with more than 145,000 Bulletin Board member postings about the functional gastrointestinal disorder Irritable Bowel Syndrome and largest provider of health related information for sufferers of IBS, today announced it will grow its IBS Bulletin Board by adding Parkview Publishing's dedicated Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Fibromyalgia Bulletin Boards (www.parkviewpub.com). Additionally, Parkview Publishing will become a sponsor of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help Group.A publisher which empowers people who suffer from functional pain, symptoms, or syndromes , Parkview Publishing ( www.parkviewpub.com and www.mindbodysymptoms.com) was looking for a credible, trusted and personally relevant health information site about IBS to serve the members of its community. Parkview Publishing will focus on the presentation of its current titles, award-winning "Irritable Bowel Syndrome & the Mind-Body/Brain-Gut Connection" and "Fibromyalgia and the MindBodySpirit Connection." It will also concentrate on the publishing of future titles regarding other functional syndromes and will be written from a MindBodySpirit perspective embedded within a framework of state-of-the-art medicine.Dr. William B. Salt, II, applauds the new partnership: "With the proliferation of the internet, it is easy for patients to become overwhelmed by the magnitude of information and/or misinformation. It is the goal of Parkview Publishing and The IBS Self Help Group to provide accurate information on irritable bowel syndrome and other functional conditions that patients can use to heal.""Parkview Publishing has a very strong IBS community. We have shown that our site content is valuable and relevant to all IBS communities," said Jeffrey Roberts, President and Founder of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group.The IBS Self Help Group and Parkview Publishing had exchanged website links prior to this announcement. Each has provided a trusted health community for enabling and promoting interaction between IBS sufferers,physicians, and pharmaceutical organizations.About the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group:The IBS Self Help Group (www.ibsgroup.org), formed in 1987, is in support of those who suffer from IBS, those who are looking for support for someone who has IBS, and medical professionals who want to learn more about IBS. The IBS website was launched in May 1995. The site averages 1,800,000 visitor hits per month and 450,000 pageviews. The IBS Self Help Group website provides access to bulletin and chat boards, book list and store, medication listing, clinical study listings and helpful information. All revenues from sponsorship, affiliation and donations go directly to funding the activities of the IBS Self Help Group. The IBS Group has several sponsors which assist in supporting the group's activities. Sponsorship information is available at http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/sponsor.html.[/URL] About Parkview Publishingarkview Publishing ( www.parkviewpub.com ) was founded in 1996 by William B. Salt II, MD, a board-certified gastroenterologist and internist. Its original function was to publish his book, Irritable Bowel Syndrome & the Mind-Body/Brain-Gut Connection, which he began writing in 1995. After Parkview Publishing's initial formation and publication of Irritable Bowel Syndrome & the Mind-Body/Brain-Gut Connection, Parkview Publishing enlarged its mission to encompass a wider range of health-related topics dealing with the mind, body, and spirit. Thus, the MindBodySpirit Connection Series was conceived. The mission of Parkview Publishing is to empower people who suffer from functional pain, symptoms, or syndromes (in which medical tests do not offer explanation) to heal and become healthier than ever before.The official release is here: http://www.prweb.com/releases/2000/prweb17203.htm [This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 08-11-2000).]


----------



## Un Fatigued (Aug 3, 2000)

Wow, all I can say is that is soooo cool!!


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

Thanks for the information, Jeff. Sounds like a winning combination.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Congrats Jeff!! Glad to see all your hard work paying off!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, Jeff!







How will this come about? Will they just automatically be linked over here? This is really exciting.







JeanG


----------



## Dorothea (Jul 11, 2000)

So glad for this accomplishment! I get lost bouncing back and forth between these places. What a wonderful thing!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jeff, this is really a great addition to the board and wonderful to have Dr. Salt with us and the Parkview members. Well Done.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

WOW Jeff, this is very exciting!!!Could you tell us how this will work? Will there be changes to this BB to reflect this new development? I never realized how big this BB really is!!!!Thanks Jeff for your hard work and fantastic efforts.







------------------"Cookies" alias Marilyn


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Jeff, what great news. Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2000)

Great news, Jeff ... the BB goes from strength to strength - well done!







Julie


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2000)

Bless you, Jeff, for all your care and hard work. It certainly is working for everyone and it is amazing how we are growing. I'm proud to be a small part of this organization and do hope anyone who can find it in their hearts and pockets to support Jeff and this board any way you are able!! The interest we are generating seems to let those who research know we need them and hopefully continue to search to find an answer for all who need one. I don't know what exactly has caused this busy interest in us. I like to think some of the credit goes to people like Jeff and this board asking for help from the powers that be. I do know one thing that helps. That is contact with each other and education via communication. I pray all this interest continues and one day the best treatment for all is found!! What a wonderful way to start off the day.I am smiling and I'll bet a lot of you are, too.




























The more the Merrier!------------------BJV/Female__(D)[This message has been edited by osgev (edited 08-11-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2000)

wow - well done Jeff - that is great news - i often thought it a shame that there are so many of us ibs'ers divided between the 2 boards and that it would be good if we pooled our resources! The more the merrier! Are there still going to be 2 separate boards or will we all post on the same one?Be great if it was all the same - get lots more input - not to mention make even more ibs buddies! thanks jeff - this is really positive news!


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

*HOOOOOOOOORRRRAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!*


----------



## Bud (May 16, 2000)

Way to go Jeff! This happening makes a strong statement about what you've done here and about you.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Glad to see the support for the announcement.The official press release is posted at these two sites:PR WebandEmailwireBrad Salt, at Parkview Publishing, and I are still working out the details. We will most likely archive the Parkview BB on this site. Parkview users will register here in order to post.Thanks again for your support,Jeff[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 08-11-2000).]


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

Spirit, great graphic. Very cheery!


----------

